# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Sharpeye support thread

## Razzue

[Thread Removed]




> *  Windows 10 compatibility 
> *
> 
> *Update: 
> 
> With all of respect i would like to announce that our sales are shutting down due to lack of maintability of this product. The reason we shutting down is because blizzard constantly updates and that so makes it hard for us to maintain and provide security on the same level. I would like to thank everyone for your support and collaboration through all of our running days. Annual users will still be provided with troubleshoot support according to their purchase terms and agreements. 
> 
> To ownedcore admins ; You may now delete this thread since it wont be no longer active (that does include support//settings thread). I much appreciate your support and understanding 
> 
> *

----------


## aphex77

Hello, I have a problem after following the installation procedure I do not see a window for the software ( for overwatch ) 

I am a little lost ^^

how to uninstall to install again

thx

----------


## spiriteld

> Hello, I have a problem after following the installation procedure I do not see a window for the software ( for overwatch ) 
> 
> I am a little lost ^^
> 
> how to uninstall to install again
> 
> thx


after starting the program , you just have to click on OK button and it's done, after that, you will know if program is loaded or not with F1 F2 F3 etc key on keyboard, sound by hear if you loeaded it good

sorry for my bad english

Regard

----------


## aphex77

yes it works now but it's hard to fix it for sitting ... can I find configurations for overwatch characters ( solder , mc cree , fatal ... ) I have trouble understanding to make a very good configuration

thank you in advance

----------


## spiriteld

> yes it works now but it's hard to fix it for sitting ... can I find configurations for overwatch characters ( solder , mc cree , fatal ... ) I have trouble understanding to make a very good configuration
> 
> thank you in advance


Setting depend what configuration you have ... what resolution you use and DPI sensi too ...

what is your ?

----------


## aphex77

> Setting depend what configuration you have ... what resolution you use and DPI sensi too ...
> 
> what is your ?


thank you for your reply 

display mode 1920X1080 ( 60 )

for the mouse in overwatch sensitivity 7.50 and my computer 1000 dpi

for the other settings I did like the PDF file 

thx your help

----------


## spiriteld

> thank you for your reply 
> 
> display mode 1920X1080 ( 60 )
> 
> for the mouse in overwatch sensitivity 7.50 and my computer 1000 dpi
> 
> for the other settings I did like the PDF file 
> 
> thx your help


Check on this thread, i have see some setting near your, so i think you can find good setting for you easy

check this one by exemple 

fps...ml#post3996614 (Sharpeye settings) 

or 

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/fps...ettings-5.html

or some next pages too

regard

----------


## Daniel Carpio

how to unistall the hack if i want to remove it?

----------


## srgain

how long does it take to recieve your bot, after purchase.

----------


## spiriteld

> how long does it take to recieve your bot, after purchase.


less than 24 hours if you answer fast as her email

----------


## OpZe_SMR

> how to unistall the hack if i want to remove it?


its all external so there is no uninstalling needed

----------


## Suicidelife

Just purchased, waiting for the hack - ill write a detailed review after using the hack for a while :P

----------


## Tidustidus

Sorry, posted in wrong thread

----------


## Tidustidus

I realize you´re website states it takes up to 24 hours before you get the download link, but what I can´t figure out is why they need to push the 24 hour time limit?

Does it really need to be 24 hours before you even get a response?

----------


## Razzue

[ Removed ]

----------


## Jim034

How long does it take on average from the time you place your order, submit HWID info to receive access to program?

----------


## Anonamoos

> How long does it take on average from the time you place your order, submit HWID info to receive access to program?


Idk, but I have been waiting for 7 hours now . . . I wish it's not a scam because I genuinely like what they are doing. However, they did say that it could take 24 hours. I'll tell you if I get the product within the 24 hours.

----------


## Jim034

24 Hours is beyond frustrating. I previously purchased similar programs when the game was first released and they were delivered within 2 hours tops. This wait time on top of 0 customer support is very annoying.

----------


## Anonamoos

Wait are you saying that the people that bought this product today won't get it? Because of over-consumption?

----------


## Anonamoos

Did you already purchase the bot?

----------


## Anonamoos

> 24 Hours is beyond frustrating. I previously purchased similar programs when the game was first released and they were delivered within 2 hours tops. This wait time on top of 0 customer support is very annoying.


Did you already purchase the bot?

----------


## Jim034

Yes, I received a message from their support just stating that it can take up to 24 hours to send the bot yada yada. The post on this page from Hickarn has me a bit sketched out about the bans considering it's being sold as "undetected".

----------


## AbdiSF

within 24 hours delivery was no issue they even helped me set it up and gave me some settings that are useful and they were perfect settings too

----------


## LaiZskooo

Paid about 23 hours ago, still haven't gotten my build of the OW cheat.

Am still waiting, and have even contacted support without luck.

----------


## Tidustidus

Hi. 

How can i activate the no hp mode? I cant find it anywhere. 

The bot seems to not be working properly when the hp bar isnt displayed. 

Thx!

----------


## Razzue

[ Removed ]

----------


## S3FRS

hier j'ai fait ma commande, j'attend toujours avec impatience, 24h.... 
par contre je n'ai pas eu d 'email .....

----------


## Razzue

[ Removed ]

----------


## S3FRS

HeWhoJoes,
je n'ai pas eu de soucis particulier a télécharger le fichier et maintenant j'arrive au terme du délais des 24h aprés avoir transmis l'ID, j'attend avec impatience lol 

_(I did not have any particular trouble downloading the file and now I arrive at the end of the deadline of 24 hours after having transmitted the ID, I look forward to lo[google translate]l)_

----------


## DefinitelyNotSync

*If you got any issues with Grabber links, email us at Support and we'll send that to you right away.*

----------


## NateFam

Just purchased and sent them an email containing what they needed.

EDIT: Haven't received anything yet, possible that it's because it's late.

EDIT2: Been 18 hours now and have not received anything.

EDIT3: Has been 24 hours now, contacted support earlier in the day and they said "We do advise it can take up to 24 hours to deliver your private build!".

EDIT4: Finally got the cheat after I told support it had been 24 hours.

----------


## genjii

Hello,
can someone tell me whats the average wait of the delivery?I just purchased it 2 hours ago and still waiting for the delivery

And also

I get 100 fps in overwatch ,how many fps drop after using the hack?

----------


## Yobama

It takes max 24 hours to deliver


No FPS drop!!!

----------


## genjii

Bro i just received the hack...its dropping fps from 100 to 40-45...help..

----------


## Yobama

Have you followed the instructions? Put everything on low? On the website they said that if you have a pc which runs normally 60 fps it can have some troubles

----------


## genjii

> Have you followed the instructions? Put everything on low? On the website they said that if you have a pc which runs normally 60 fps it can have some troubles


It runs on 100 fps buddy...yes i followed all the instructions

----------


## kevinsmash

I just bought it, it is totally recommended 100% following the instructions.

----------


## Yobama

> It runs on 100 fps buddy...yes i followed all the instructions


Then I think you'll have to contact support.

----------


## AbdiSF

Anyone have a good config for tracer,widow,solider, mccree,ashe? This new update messed me up so badly none of my old configs are working since the reformat please help!!!!

----------


## AbdiSF

I see all these good reviews, but ever since the new update the bot is ass for me anyone have settings they can share?

----------


## VictoorH

I can choose the part of the body? like just in head or just in chest?

----------


## 0micron

Is the hack detected?

----------


## Yobama

Atm it isn't.

----------


## Razzue

[ Removed ]

----------


## 0micron

> No. Latest update remains undetected.


do you know if any builds are gonna be delivered today?

----------


## Razzue

[ Removed ]

----------


## cmrn61

Currently waiting for delivery  :Smile:

----------


## ChumChum

just bought op email  :Big Grin:  Please give quick i want to use so bad hehe

----------


## AbdiSF

Can you pm me your settings please? I need a good config setup please include which f1,f2,etc is for which hero

----------


## genjii

> DISCOVER THE BOT
> I was able to test soloQ SR side of departure at 1600 to 3200 with zarya, 4 evening sale of 4 hours, 400sr by assignment.
> it does not seem to be picked up by the other players, they take me for a smurf ...
> I avoid finishing the opponents, I leave the care to my allies to do it to avoid the kill cam although bot remains very realistic that sometimes even.
> I guess I'm a pro lol!
> a lot of player congratulates me for my gameplay lol ....
> I think pretty easily wait for the master degree in the days that follow so obviously the bot does not detect.
> For the moment I do not care.
> thanks to the support sharpeye who was very responsive for the explanations and update.
> ...


May i have ur settings?

----------


## DesiMoto

So after clicking "ok" to activate none of the global hot keys or aimbot is working...any idea why?

----------


## Razzue

[ Removed ]

----------


## DesiMoto

> Likely your antivirus is not properly disabled, or your settings do not match. Bot is working just fine for me.right now.


My antivirus has been completely removed/ disabled though RegEdit. As far as settings go i havent touched the word document. License key is present within thumb drive. Game settings are all on low with everything else on default. Game is in compatibility mode for Win 7. Installer has been installed via cmd prompt. And it still doesnt work....ive even removed every thing and redone it still nothing....gsync is also disabled. 

Im out of ideas

----------


## HydEen

Bought pro version, waited for the hwid delivery email for 48 hours. Waiting with patience  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wsvap

Bought pro version no Ana profile  :Frown:

----------


## Devonted

> Bought pro version no Ana profile


If I'm not mistaken one of the f keys it comes preloaded with is an Ana bot.

----------


## dthundercum

its been about 12 hours since i purchased my sharpeye can i get an update.

----------


## wsvap

> Bought pro version no Ana profile


Nop, Ana bot is not included yet.

----------


## wsvap

> If I'm not mistaken one of the f keys it comes preloaded with is an Ana bot.


Nop, Ana bot is not included yet.

----------


## oceinem

I bought this about 30 mins ago. Will keep you guys updated.

----------


## oceinem

I bought Sharpeye and was sent an email for a mega.nz file to get my HWID, but when I follow all the instructions I get an error. How do I get my HWID. My files won't be sent till I've sent it.

----------


## oceinem

Support has sent me an email and is now fixed. Sent the email containg my HWID and order ID, so now it's the waiting game.

----------


## dthundercum

having trouble getting this to activate in game. aimbot/triggerbot nothing works

----------


## dthundercum

sharpeye wont even load in game and cant change settings/aimbot doesnt work. followed install correctly

----------


## oceinem

I am having quite a bit of trouble getting this to work in game. It works in training, but that's it.

----------


## loxmoon

> I am having quite a bit of trouble getting this to work in game. It works in training, but that's it.


I had that problem and changed my triggerkey from mouse to keyboard and it worked ok

----------


## oceinem

I'm using the default f11. Support emailed me and said I'm screenlocked. I just bough it and get screenlocked. They said I need to buy another ow account.

----------


## wsvap

Hi guys, I got pro version, but cant find Ana-bot! Help plz! Thx!

----------


## Razzue

[ Removed ]

----------


## OPEXow

> Nop, Ana bot is not included yet.


They don't give ana bot but they show ana cheat on the sale thread??? Ana-Bot on Vimeo wow what a scam!!

----------


## fourshorty

Purchased few hours ago just waiting on program

----------


## Razzue

[ Removed ]

----------


## FlamedOCE

Hi, I purchased the hack 24 hours ago and emailed you with my hwid and order id and havent got a response back with my program?

----------


## FlamedOCE

Haven't even received the program after 32 hours of waiting, not to mention countless people saying its been patched and are getting banned

----------


## Razzue

[ Removed ]

----------


## Tidustidus

My question is: 
Is it possible to get banned on my main account, even if I never used the bot on it?

Do I need to reinstall my computer so I dont loose my main account?

Thx!  :Smile:

----------


## Devonted

> My question is: 
> Is it possible to get banned on my main account, even if I never used the bot on it?
> 
> Do I need to reinstall my computer so I dont loose my main account?
> 
> Thx!


If they can they'll just ban the single account, it's part of their marketing scheme. When they ban the account using the third party hack program they know the person won't hack on their main so they'll buy a new Overwatch Key usually at the $39 price tag because you won't wait to begin hacking again and you won't normally use your main. I'm not sure about this hack, or other more "protected/undetected" hacks. When you use a hack normally the hack is detected instantly, but they don't ban instantly and they'll allow you to play the game for usually around 2 weeks before they slam the ban hammer down on you. The reason they do this is to make you believe you may have just been reported too much when really you used a detected aimbot, and since you have a chance to believe it may be your fault you will again buy another Overwatch Key rinse and repeat.

----------


## Razzue

[ Removed ]

----------


## st1ckas

ive got banned twice with sharpeye - first they told that i was using old build. 
so ive cleaned pc, got new build, bought new account, played till level 16 - got banned again  :Smile:

----------


## wsvap

Yep, today I got my two account banned  :Frown:  Its a shame, it was so good to play with this bot!

----------


## asoarestorres

> Yep, today I got my two account banned  Its a shame, it was so good to play with this bot!


new banwave?
anybody else got banned too?

----------


## Forfeit_

Some things I'm wondering:

1) Is the cheat currently detected? Seen some reports of bans on the forums and was wondering if it's safe to use.

2)Could ping significantly affect the cheat's triggerbot?

3)What are the 2 hero profiles that you get when you buy the $30 version? Are they preset or chosen?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Razzue

[ Removed ]

----------


## dthundercum

do you send out new client updates after detection or should I just check here everyday. Currently undetected from use im just curious what will happen when its detected.

----------


## Razzue

[ Removed ]

----------


## NateFam

I've been gone for about a week now and I'm confused if the cheat is detected or not. Also, how do I get the latest download for the cheat? I don't have anything in my inbox.

----------


## owwh

Bought it today and got it within a few hours  :Smile: 
however..

I just installed it following the guide.
Nothing happens when I try F1 or F2, I get no sound notification either..
what could be wrong?

----------


## DeathVard

I bought the Annual a little over 40 hours ago. Emailed my HWID and RID to the delivery email and waited 24 hours, nothing. I emailed support and still have heard nothing. I understand if your busy cause of the annual sale or an update is going out. Just wanted to see what is up.

----------


## DeathVard

Wow that was fast thanks got email 5 mins after i posted.

----------


## Erfman

Hi, ana bot is still not working? it is sold for months with the annual pack and yet is not included

----------


## tamb

The pixel bot is not working the way it did right before this big patch. All of the settings are messed up. It is aiming over everything now and not locking on unless you are actually on the target. I was just about to re up and buy the year version  :Frown:  help please I play soilder mostly what do i have to do to make it work again?

----------


## tamb

I have the 1 month and I think it ran out or is about to. How do I pay for another month or upgrade to annual?

----------


## tamb

What is the discord?

----------


## Red379

This is not working after this update with the new hero ( Baptiste ). Please update that soon.

----------


## Doggo258

How is the update coming along? Blizzard is always changing the color ;( Must be annoying to have to keep updating

----------


## Feliche

as of the moment he still have to test a few things. 
wait a bit. we all want to buy it, but it takes time. People work

----------


## notRespire

> just buy it and i try with zarya, ok it work but i m afraid to do a potg,cause she s shaking so much like she has parkinson, do you have some legit profile for zarya or symm?


Go Check the Sharpeye Settings thread. I posted a good zarya profile.

----------


## leechangyong

I purchased this and used it after downloading the program (BOT) yesterday, but it was immediately terminated today at dawn. Fuck

----------


## DOGGO25

You mean stopped working? Yeah obviously, as he said, the new update screwed the color detection up. They are currently working hard to provide us a new update.

----------


## Carotidamaldita

waiting for my product, yesterday send my information and still does not reach me  :Frown:

----------


## Feliche

> waiting for my product, yesterday send my information and still does not reach me



You did not receive the product, because it is being updated to match the current version of the game. Be patient and wait

----------


## brdu

Redact your statement. It clearly states this is a support thread.

----------


## haedun10

not updated yet OMEGALUL

----------


## Feliche

I myself am very much looking forward to the update. I really want to buy. I was told that since my last purchase, the cheat has changed a lot and has become much better. So I perfectly understand everyone who is waiting for him very much) We support developers with likes and reposts. By the way, I wanted to find out why it is impossible to go to the facebook link ?

----------


## Feliche

> not updated yet OMEGALUL



Probably there are some difficulties, but I'm sure that they will cope with them. I doubt that 1 million employees are working on this, but I am sure that they are trying very hard to update the program and please all of us.

----------


## S3FRS

> I myself am very much looking forward to the update. I really want to buy. I was told that since my last purchase, the cheat has changed a lot and has become much better. So I perfectly understand everyone who is waiting for him very much) We support developers with likes and reposts. By the way, I wanted to find out why it is impossible to go to the facebook link ?



I use this bot for many months, it is just perfect, I boost several account of bronze to Master without ever being noticed, I hate that the update happens.
sorry my english not very good, i'm french.

----------


## Feliche

> I use this bot for many months, it is just perfect, I boost several account of bronze to Master without ever being noticed, I hate that the update happens.
> sorry my english not very good, i'm french.



Now I envy you. Also really want him. As time goes by, send me a personal message

----------


## Red379

I need not headshot but bodyshot for the hero which has no headshot like Brigitte. So I adjusted Offsetx value but it's not working properly. Could you give me some advice to make Bodyshot?

----------


## Feliche

> I need not headshot but bodyshot for the hero which has no headshot like Brigitte. So I adjusted Offsetx value but it's not working properly. Could you give me some advice to make Bodyshot?


Please, See the topic header. For this there is a separate branch of the forum.

----------


## viggo98

> I need not headshot but bodyshot for the hero which has no headshot like Brigitte. So I adjusted Offsetx value but it's not working properly. Could you give me some advice to make Bodyshot?


The offsetx value will only change your aim from side to side, you should keep that at 50. Instead, change your offsety to something around 70-80.

----------


## kdw0480

Hello I paid the program through your homepage but I did not get any instruction mail ...
Is it updating or something? My email is [email protected]
please help

----------


## Feliche

> Hello I paid the program through your homepage but I did not get any instruction mail ...
> Is it updating or something? My email is [email protected]
> please help


Please do not worry. The game has recently been updated. You did not receive the purchase, because it is being updated to the current version of the game. you will definitely get your purchase. 
in any case, a confirmation letter and a request for data should have arrived. Check your spam folder. Just write here. Tech support is great! They will help to understand. [email protected]

----------


## GotMilk?

Someone can confirm that it works on this resolution: 3440x1440 (21:9). Also want to ask if is online and working since I saw a post saying it was down because some changes on colors, however, on the website it says undetected and online. @Razzue @Sharp_Eye

----------


## blaoarn

> Someone can confirm that it works on this resolution: 3440x1440 (21:9). Also want to ask if is online and working since I saw a post saying it was down because some changes on colors, however, on the website it says undetected and online. @Razzue @Sharp_Eye


It does work with that resolution, at least for me. Need to tweak the settings, though.

----------


## greeneyedyup

Just purchased this yesterday, was told to wait up to 24 hours to recieve my build. Been about 22 hours so far and no confirmation email about my build being worked on, emailed support about 2 hours ago and no response. A little skeptical about this to be completely honest.

----------


## GotMilk?

> It does work with that resolution, at least for me. Need to tweak the settings, though.


Got it, one more question, do you need to disable the Secure Boot or Disable Driver Signature Enforcement ???

----------


## Sentenious

> Got it, one more question, do you need to disable the Secure Boot or Disable Driver Signature Enforcement ???


pretty sure you need to disable secure boot to even run the aimbot to begin with.....

----------


## Sentenious

> Just purchased this yesterday, was told to wait up to 24 hours to recieve my build. Been about 22 hours so far and no confirmation email about my build being worked on, emailed support about 2 hours ago and no response. A little skeptical about this to be completely honest.


It's legit just wait it out. you email support AFTER 24 hours if you still hadn't received.

----------


## notRespire

> Purchased this earlier today, was told that it was currently not detected. Conflicting reports are now seen the in the support and ban section......They still have not even delivered the build yet. I will likely have to dispute via paypal shortly before my dispute window runs out. This program is sold using Rocketr whos terms require the product to be delivered at the time on payment receipt and they are not following there terms of service likely a scam to take your 30 dollars by delivering a device ID script........poor CS couldnt even confirm receipt of my information.


OverWatch just released an update. Sharpeye has to be updated to work with the new patch.

Wait for the Admin to give the user base a new build to use on the patch.

Be patient. And you'll be able to play with Sharpeye.

----------


## Sentenious

> OverWatch just released an update. Sharpeye has to be updated to work with the new patch.
> 
> Wait for the Admin to give the user base a new build to use on the patch.
> 
> Be patient. And you'll be able to play with Sharpeye.


So the current builds are detected? I've been gone for about 10 days. Just trying to be sure I don't get the account irresponsibly banned.

----------


## notRespire

> So the current builds are detected? I've been gone for about 10 days. Just trying to be sure I don't get the account irresponsibly banned.


I don't think the build is detected. Just doesn't work the same. The colors used in OW have been updated. So the hack has to be patched to recognize them. 

I wouldn't recommend using the old file. Wait for the new build to come out.

----------


## greeneyedyup

> It's legit just wait it out. you email support AFTER 24 hours if you still hadn't received.


Support finally got back to me. He notified the admin, but still have yet to receive it. I guess with the update to OW it might take longer but still it would've been nice to at least have been told that.

----------


## Feliche

> Support finally got back to me. He notified the admin, but still have yet to receive it. I guess with the update to OW it might take longer but still it would've been nice to at least have been told that.


I also made a purchase more than 24 hours ago. I sent the data requested from me and did not receive a purchase email. Posted in support. He also notified the delivery service. Just as you wait. However, I want to say that the support service works just fine. They are cool. The support service is very professional. I'm just amazed by the quick response. Delicacy and customer care. Just 10 out of 10. I already love them. really looking forward to my purchase. I want to appreciate and rejoice. I received a letter from the store in which I was offered to evaluate the purchase. While not responding) I appreciate when I get

----------


## viggo98

Is there still no updated version that will work with the new patch? 
Do you have an estimate of when the updated version will be done?

----------


## Razzue

[ Removed ]

----------


## exnihilo

> good aimbot, the bad thing is that you will not take even 24 hours to be banned lol


Have used for 5 months with no ban. You either didn't follow instructions or were too obvious and got reported enough for a human to look into it.

----------


## erickru100

Everyone wanting a cheat update and I just wanting a license I bought over 1 month and still has not arrived  :Frown:

----------


## SleepyQ

> Everyone wanting a cheat update and I just wanting a license I bought over 1 month and still has not arrived


message the Support

----------


## erickru100

> message the Support


I already sent several emails and still could not correct the error

----------


## SleepyQ

> I already sent several emails and still could not correct the error


well whats the problem in the first place??

----------


## erickru100

> well whats the problem in the first place??


They sent me 3 licenses with a problem and still could not send one that works on my computer

----------


## SleepyQ

> They sent me 3 licenses with a problem and still could not send one that works on my computer


hmm I have no idea then

----------


## IdealRAM

This is the issue with mine, Overwatch - YouTube 
Seems to be only good with Sym,DVA,tracer and bastion.

----------


## SleepyQ

I had the same problem with it going straight up to the left but I fixed it by turning down the Tolerance X,Y

----------


## Erfman

I reported various bug by mail. Including that of a great loss of precision of 8 to 15% depending on the character and more than a shot on three who managed in cars against more than one out of two before. He's working on it.




> IdealRAM


You must increase your FPS rate by disabling the Vsync if it is enabled. He is too low. This bug has also appeared at home with 60 FPS on the latest version, I'm moving to 300 fps and no more tremors (GTX1070).




> Honestly this thing is pretty mediocre. Either that or the profiles they give you are terrible. I've seen pixel bots that work much better than this that were free before the creators stopped updating them.


The last update of Overwatch compared to your concerns of color has made one regressed of almost 1 year on the quality of this last one. I have the impression that purple is a dressing (temporary) and this has added a significant drop in the quality of this program.
You talk about free software but you must know that since Blizzard has integrated its anti-cheat system with the color variable the majority not found a parry. Now I think Blizzard has done the same thing by changing the color palette again. Obviously we speak of color not perceptible supposed to be deceived the software, not the red you see on the screen.

----------


## IdealRAM

> I reported various bug by mail. Including that of a great loss of precision of 8 to 15% depending on the character and more than a shot on three who managed in cars against more than one out of two before. He's working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> You must increase your FPS rate by disabling the Vsync if it is enabled. He is too low. This bug has also appeared at home with 60 FPS on the latest version, I'm moving to 300 fps and no more tremors (GTX1070).
> 
> 
> 
> The last update of Overwatch compared to your concerns of color has made one regressed of almost 1 year on the quality of this last one. I have the impression that purple is a dressing (temporary) and this has added a significant drop in the quality of this program.
> You talk about free software but you must know that since Blizzard has integrated its anti-cheat system with the color variable the majority not found a parry. Now I think Blizzard has done the same thing by changing the color palette again. Obviously we speak of color not perceptible supposed to be deceived the software, not the red you see on the screen.


it on 60 because that the only way i can record it. having run at 300fps does not help the aim one bit, changing every setting to low with Vsync disabled does nothing at all than if i had them on epic with Vsync enabled.

----------


## S3FRS

> This is the issue with mine, Overwatch - YouTube 
> Seems to be only good with Sym,DVA,tracer and bastion.



too bad, the bot worked pretty well before the last update, now we must play against purple targets with a program degraded .. hope that Sharpeye us out a correct update.
in the meantime I prefer testing other software ...

----------


## piki20

Support got back to me and asked for my order ID. Sent them the info almost two days ago, they havent sent me the new version. Anyone else experiencing this?

----------


## notRespire

> Support got back to me and asked for my order ID. Sent them the info almost two days ago, they havent sent me the new version. Anyone else experiencing this?


Sent my Order ID and HWID. Still no answer back.

guess we just gotta be patient.

----------


## SleepyQ

> Sent my Order ID and HWID. Still no answer back.
> 
> guess we just gotta be patient.


it takes some time almost 24Hours

----------


## Bananaowned

Still waiting on my Update file.. i sent them my order id and hwid over 30 hours ago.. and still no reply :/


NOT a Dispute

----------


## Bananaowned

received my Update finally... however; its super shaky compared to before the update  :Frown:   :Frown:  hope they fix it soon...
Tried alot of different builds but no avail still...

----------


## gordonslappy

I wish they posted the builds on a forum or something. I get they dont want people to use the same numbers as that creates suspicion but they could use "x"s as place holders for some values which would put people on the right track atleast. I have used this product for a couple of days now, it works its not great but it definitely does something. My tracer accuracy is about 41% at best I am able to do better manually aiming but it helps getting tricky pics as you can focus on movement more. It pretty much only works close up within a reinhardt shield of someone if that makes sense. Non of the presets worked for distance heroes and obviously there is no projectile hero profiles. I am not sure how the trigger bot works but when I tried it, it did nothing. Hoping there is an update after the purple update that makes it better. If anyone have tips how to use the trigger bot please PM me.

----------

